# smooth fascia boards



## tsquare (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a fascia board with peeling paint. the source of the moisture has been corrected. i scraped the boards and featherd out the chips. i applied the first coat of primer, but the divets are still visible. these divits in some cases are about three inches in diameter, and in other areas, they are about 2-4 inches wide by about 24" long. 
everybody i have talked to has a different remedy, primarily paint store guys. 
what is the correct way to handle this situation so that in the end, the fascia board ends up smooth?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Divots?
You mean where the paint peeled off is "deeper" than where the paint still adhered?

You either did the feather sand well enough to live with it, or you need to sand more

Divots like nail holes, repairs, gouges...that depends on how deep etc...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Feathering out will simply make them look smoother. To make them completely disapear you'll need to either remove all paint from edge to egde so that the new paint will be level, or use a filler in the divots & then sand/prime/paint.

Also a simple coat of primer still shows some of the ugly that 2 coats of good paint will help hide.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Brush on a couple coats of XIM Peel Bond, you can find it at Sherwin Williams. It's designed to smooth out the rough edges. Exterior filler works too. You can even use the XIM over the filler, the peel bond is a primer so you can paint right over it, use a high grade paint like Duration at Sherwin Williams and you will never have the problem again.... :thumbup: Good to go!

J


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

call a professional painting contractor


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> call a professional painting contractor


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol...no offense to the OP...but that was the first thing that came into my mind also


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Lol...no offense to the OP...but that was the first thing that came into my mind also


DIYER slick, do your thang brother.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm waiting for the reply...hey he could have been golfing on that thing and wants to know how to fill the divots


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> hey he could have been golfing on that thing and wants to know how to fill the divots


If this were the case, I guess we could help him out.....lol


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> If this were the case, I guess we could help him out.....lol


If this is the case, I'd call Carl Spackler


----------

